# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  متابعة مباراة المريخ وكوندو اسبورت التركي الودية

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغطية المباشرة: مباراة المريخ وكوندو اسبورت التركي.. 3\صفر
#معسكر_المريخ

نهاية الشوط الأول لمباراة المريخ وكوندو اسبورت بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل.. بكّر عنكبة بالتسجيل، قبل ان يسجّل كليتشي هدفين.. 
بدأت المباراة الساعة 7:05 مساء.. ودفع الألماني نتوان هاي بتوليفة الشوط الأول وجاءت على النحو التالي.. 
عصام عبد الرحيم في حراسة المرمى.. علي جعفر والنيجيري كونل أدولانمي في قلب الدفاع.. محمد عبد الرحمن على الطرف الايمن والسماني الصاوي على الطرف الايسر.. 
خط الوسط ضم: عاشور الأدهم، سيرجيو باسكال، عاطف خالد والنيجيري دايو أودجو.. بينما لعب في خط الهجوم كل من النيجيري كليتشي أوسنوا والوطني محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوط اول لمباراة المريخ وكوندو اسبورت التركي 
والمحصلة خمسة اهداف للمريخ دون مقابل للمنافس

â›”التغطية المباشرة
مباراة المريخ وكوندو اسبورت التركي.. 3\صفر
#معسكر_المريخ

التشكيل :
المصدر الاستاذ مزمل ابوالقاسم 

الشوط الأول
عصام في المرمى 
باسكال وكونلى وعلى جعفر ثلاثى دفاع 
وسط عاشور وواوجو وم عبدالرحمن والسمانى وعاطف 
وكلتشى وعنكبة في الهجوم

بطريقة 3 ، 5 ، 2

الشوط الثاني :

عصام في المرمي
نمر وبخيت وحقار في الدفاع
باسكال ومحمد الرشيد والتاج والتكت وجلال 
وعنكبة وكلتشي

3 اهداف في الشوط الاول ( عنكبة هدف ، كليتشي هدفين)
هدفين في الشوط الثاني ( عنكبة هدف والتكت هدف )

والنتيجة حتى الان 5 اهداف دون مقابل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهايه المباره بي فوز المريخ بي خماسيه مبروك بدايه مبشره
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب تجربة كوندو سبور التركي بخماسية

كسب المريخ تجربته الودية التي خاضها مساء اليوم على ملعب فندق تايتنك بانطاليا مقر معسكر الفريق الإعدادية والتي خاضها أمام كوندو سبور التركي بخمسة أهداف نظيفة سجلها النيجيري كلتشي هدفين ومثلهما لمحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة وهدف لمحمد هاشم التكت، أنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدماً بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة سجلها كلتشي هدفين وهدف لمحمد هاشم التكت ومثل المريخ في هذا الشوط كل من عصام عبد الرحيم في حراسة المرمى، علي جعفر والنيجيري كونلي في قلب الدفاع، محمد عبد الرحمن والسماني الصاوي على الأطراف، عاشور، سيرجيو باسكال، عاطف خالد والنيجيري اودجو في الوسط وفي المقدمة كلتشي وعنكبة، وشارك في الشوط الثاني كل من عصام عبد الرحيم في حراسة المرمى، نمر، بخيت خميس، محمد حقار، باسكال، محمد الرشيد، التاج، التكت، جلال ابراهيم، عنكبة وكلتشي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسحق كوندو بخماسية في أول تجاربه اï»»عدادية

ديربي سبورت:انطاليا
فاز المريخ في مباراته الاعدادية الاولي التي لعبت اليوم ضمن معسكره الاعدادي بمنتجع تايتنك بمدينة انطاليا التركية بخماسية نظيفة احرزها علي مدار الشوطين محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة هدفين وكليتشي اوسونوا هدفين وهدف لمحمد هاشم التكت. ودفع انتوني هاي بتشكيلتين مختلفتين في كل شوط، حيث شارك في الاول: عصام عبد الرحيم حارسا ومعه السماني الصاوي، علي جعفر، كونلي، محمد عبد الرحمن، باسكال، عاشور الادهم، اوجو، عاطف خالد، كلتشي اوسونوا و.عنكبة. وضمت تشكيلة الشوط الثاني عصام في المرمي، صلاح نمر، بخيت خميس، محمد حقار، باسكال،جلال ابراهيم، محمد الرشيد، التاج، محمد هاشم التكت، كلتشي وعنكبة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكتسح كوندو سبورت بخماسية في اول التجارب الاعدادية 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / حقق المريخ فوزا كاسحا على كوندو سبورت بخمسة اهداف دون مقابل في التجربة التي لعبت بانطاليا ..انتهي الشوط الاول من المباراة بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل احرز اللاعب عنكبة الهدف في تجربته ضد كوندو سبورت و فيما احرز المريخ هدفين عبر اللاعب كلتشي الهدفين الثاني و الثالث في اول التجارب الاعدادية ضد فريق كوندو بمعسكر الفريق في انطاليا وكان انتهى الشوط الاول من مباراة المريخ و كوندو سبورت التركي بثلاثة اهداف نالها عنكبة هدف و هدفين لكلتشي و كان المريخ قد لعب في الشوط الاول بتشكيلة ضمت عصام عبد الرحيم في حراسة المرمى.. علي جعفر والنيجيري كونل أدولانمي في قلب الدفاع.. محمد عبد الرحمن على الطرف الايمن والسماني الصاوي على الطرف الايسر.. خط الوسط ضم: عاشور الأدهم، سيرجيو باسكال، عاطف خالد والنيجيري دايو أودجو.. بينما لعب في خط الهجوم كل من النيجيري كليتشي أوسنوا والوطني محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة و في الشوط الثاني احرز المريخ هدفين عبر كلتشي و التكت لتنتهي المباراة بخمسة اهداف دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرقة المريخ التي بدات المباراة



جانب من المباراة 


*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*بداية مبشرة وان شاء الله مريخ 2017 يهز الارض
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ما شاء الله نتيجة مبشرة نتمنى أن يتطور الأداء من مباراة لأخرى حتى تصل الفرقة لأعلى مستويات الإعداد البدني والذهني
وإن كانت نتئاج المبارابات الإعدادية لا تهم كثيراً لأن القصد منها هو معرفة الجهاز الفني بأدق تفاصيل الجاهزية لكل لاعب مع تجربة التشكيلات الممكنة وإختيار تشكيلة ثابتة اساسية وخلق روح التفاهم بين اللعيبة حتى يتم تناقل الكرة بينهم بصورة ممرحلة ومتناغمة إلا وان النتيجة كانت مفرحة ومطمنة للغاية لجماهير الأحمر
*

----------


## azzreem

*نتيجة مبشرة جدا في بداية 
المواسم بالتوفيق للزعيم أنشأ الله
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله بداية مبشرة مزيد من الانتصارات والتجويد في الاداء 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في أولى تجاربه الاعدادية
المريخ يمزّق شباك كوندو اسبور بخماسية والغربال يخطف النجومية

هاتريك لكليتشي.. وهدف لعنكبة وآخر لوحة لمحمد هاشم التكت

استطاع المريخ ان يحقق فوزاً عريضاً في أولى مبارياته الودية الاعدادية بمعسكر أنطاليا في تركيا، حيث فاز على منافسه كوندو اسبور، احد اندية الدرجة الثالثة بمدينة انطاليا، بخمسة أهداف دون رد كان للنيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا نصيب الأسد منها بتسجيله لهاتريك بينما تكفّل اللاعبان محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة والوافد الجديد محمد هاشم التكت بتسجيل الهدفين الاخرين.

جاءت المباراة رائعة خاصة من جانب المريخ، الذي كان مسيطراً على مجريات اللقاء واستحوذ على الكرة أغلب الوقت فارضاً اسلوبه على فرقة كوندو اسبورت التركية التي تعتمد في الأساس على لاعبين شباب.

لعب المدير الفني للمريخ، الألماني انتوان هاي، المباراة بتوليفتين لكل شوط, حيث استطاع لاعبوه الوصول لشباك كوندو ثلاثة مرات في الشوط الأول بكر كليتشي بالأول في الدقيقة الرابعة قبل ان يضيف عنكبة الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 27 ثم عاد النيجيري لتسجيل الثاني في الدقيقة 41 من زمن الشوط الأول, وفي شوط اللعب الثاني سجّل كليتشي الهدف الرابع بعد دقيقة واحدة من بداية الحصة الثانية قبل ان يختتم مهرجان الاهداف محمد هاشم التكت في الدقيقة 36 بهدف جميل.

بداية قوية للمريخ

????????????????????????????????????

بدأت المباراة قوية وجميلة بين الطرفين، مع استحواز واضح من جانب المريخ.. ومنذ الدقائق الأولى ظهرت شخصية الأحمر على الملعب واستطاع ان يفرض اسلوبه على ارضية الملعب, حيث لعب بطريقة 4:4:2 وجاء أداء معظم اللاعبين مميزاً للغاية وكانت طلعات أطراف الملعب خطيرة جداً لما يتمتع به السماني الصاوي ومحمد عبد الرحمن من امكانيات فنية وفردية عالية وكان الغربال من أبرز نجوم المباراة.

كليتشي يبكّر بالتسجيل

????????????????????????????????????

ومن خلال هجمة منظمة للأحمر في الدقيقة الرابعة، استطاع المريخ ان يحرز هدفه الأول عن طريق مهاجمه النيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا الذي تقدم ووضع الكرة في الشباك بطريقته الخاصة من لمسة واحدة مستفيداً من عرضية السماني الصاوي, الهدف المبكّر اثر عكس حالة السيطرة المريخية خاصة وان الأحمر بدأ مهاجماً منذ الوهلة الأولى وجاء شكل المريخ مميزاً في نقل الكرات والاستفادة من أطراف الملعب بطريقة مثلى.. ما جعل وصول النيجيري كليتشي لمرمى كندو سبورت سهلاً.

عنكبة يسجل الثاني

????????????????????????????????????

استطاع محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة ان يضيف الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 27 من عمر المباراة بطريقة جميلة بعد مجهود فردي مميز للاعب الذي اضاع مهرجاناً من الاهداف رغم حركته النشطة وأدائه المميز حيث كان من نجوم اللقاء.

وقبل نهاية الشوط الأول بأربع دقائق فقط استطاع النيجيري كليتشي ان يسجل الهدف الثالث من تسديدة يمين حارس كوندو اسبورت بطريقة ذكية مبرزاً امكانياته العالية في التهديف والتسجيل من أنصاف الفرص كمهاجم يعتبر من مواليد منطقة الجزاء.

جرأة من كوندو الشوط الثاني.. والأهداف تتواصل

????????????????????????????????????

عاد النيجيري كليتشي لهوايته المحببة، ولم يمهل اصحاب الارض، كوندو اسبورت، سوى دقيقة واحدة فقط بعد اعلان الحكم لبداية الشوط الثاني.. ليسجّل هدفاً سريعاً يختتم به الهارتيك الذي انهى به حصته من الاهداف في أولى تجارب الفريق الاعدادية.

بادر كوندو بقيادة عدد من الهجمات في شوط اللعب الثاني، رغم ان امكانيات الثنائي سيرجيو باسكال ومحمد الرشيد في الوسط المدافع جعلت الغلبة للمريخ بمنطقة وسط الملعب ما مكّن الأحمر من افساد معظم هجمات الفريق التركي بسهولة كبيرة.. الأمر الذي جعل عصام عبد الرحيم يلعب مسترخياً دون أي خطورة على مرماه حيث لم يُجرّب بأي تسديدة طوال زمن المباراة.

الوافد الجديد محمد هاشم التكت تحرك بفاعلية وكان كالنحلة في خط الوسط، وتوج تلك المجهودات بهدف جميل مع مطلع الدقيقة 36 من زمن الشوط الثاني ليختتم مهرجان الاهداف الأحمر.

خطورة كبيرة لكليتشي

????????????????????????????????????

شكّل النيجيري كليتشي أوسونو خطورة كبيرة للغاية على دفاعات فرقة كندو اسبورت التركي بمكره المعهود فيه وتميزه في فن الهروب من الرقابة الدفاعية ما سهّل مهمته في تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف خلال اللقاء.. بل وساهم بشكل فاعل في الهدفين الاخيرين بسحب الدفاع نحوه عقب وضوح خطورته وتركيز الفرقة المنافسة عليه..

وكان كليتشي أوسونو، النيجيري الذي لعب لناديي القمة والقادم من الأهلي شندي وهداف الدوري الممتاز نسخيته الاخيرة بـ38 هدف، يستلم الكرات بطريقة سلسة رغم الضغط الكبير من قبل عناصر فرقة كندو اسبورت. وبعتبر هو احد العناصر الثلاثة التي لعبت المباراة كاملة حتى اطلاق حكم المباراة لصافرة النهاية.

توليفة لكل شوط

الرباعي يشارك لـ90 دقيقة.. وراحة لكمال، ضفر.. عجب والمدينة

????????????????????????????????????

أدار الألماني انتوان هاي المباراة بتوليفتين وبطريقة 4:4:2، لبعت المجموعة شوط اللعب الأول بينما استفاد من العناصر الباقية في شوط اللعب الثاني بينما أدى 3 لاعبين المباراة كاملة وهم: حارس المرمى عصام عبد الرحيم، الإيفواري سيرجيو واوا باسكال والنيجيري كليتشي اوسونو اضافة للمهاجم محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة..

خاض شوط اللعب الأول بتوليفة ضمت كل من: عصام عبد الرحيم (حارس مرمى).. السماني الصاوي، علي جعفر، النيجيري كونل أدونلامي ومحمد عبد الرحمن رباعي الدفاع.. عاشور الأدهم، سيرجيو باسكال، عاطف خالد والنيجيري دايو أودجو (خط الوسط).. كليتشي اوسونوا ومحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة (خط الهجوم)..

شوط اللعب الثاني جاءت توليفته كما يلي: عصام عبد الرحيم (حارس مرمى).. التاج ابراهيم، صلاح نمر، بخيت خميس ومحمد حقار (رباعي الدفاع).. باسكال، جلال ابراهيم، محمد هاشم التكت ومحمد الرشيد (خط الوسط).. كليتشي اوسونوا ومحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة (خط الهجوم)..

ووضّح المدرب العام كابتن فاروق جبرة انهم سعوا، في الجهاز الفني، لاتاحة الفرصة لأكبر قدر ممكن من اللاعبين.. مع التوضيح انه تمت اراحة بعض العناصر عن مباراة كوندو اسبورت الودية لمشاركتهم في المباراة القدامة واراحة..

وتم ابعاد أربعة من أهم نجوم الفريق عن مباراة اليوم وهم: نجم الدفاع أمير كمال وزميله في خط الظهر القائد أحمد عبد الله ضفر وايضاً عنصري خط الهجوم بكري عبد القادر الشهير بـ(بكري المدينة) وهدّاف الأحمر رمضان عجب.

نجم الدفاع يعلّق

علي جعفر: المباراة مثالية وطبقنا ما تدربنا عليه

????????????????????????????????????

علّق نجم خط دفاع المريخ، كابتن علي جعفر، على مباراة المريخ الودية الأولى في برنامج تحضيرات الاحمر للموسم الجديد من معسكر الفرقة الحمراء بمدينة انطاليا التركية.. مبيناً انهم كلاعبين استفادوا للغاية من المباراة التي كانت مثالية في كل شيء..

وقال علي جعفر: استطعنا الاستفادة من المباراة فعلياً، كانت توجيهات المدرب الفنية والتكتيكية عديدة وطلب تنفيذ مهام معينة لكل لاعب وهو الأمر الذي اتحته لنا مباراة كوندو اسبورت التركي الذي يضم عناصر شابة، صغيرة في السن وتمتلك كل مقومات الفرق الاوروبية الملتزمة تكتيكياً وتلعب بشكل راقي ورائع.

وواصل علي جعفر حديثه: اعتقد اننا نسير في الطريق الصحيح، بعيداً عن نتيجة المباراة التي انتهت لصالحنا بخماسية نظيفة، ارى ان الفوائد من اللقاء الاعدادي كانت عديدة وجمة.. لا شك اننا سعداء بالمحصلة النهائية للتجربة الودية الأولى, ونتمنى ان نواصل بنفس الطريقة في مقبل المباريات والجولات الاعدادية حيث ان هذا التدرج في الأداء يجعلنا نستفيد من معسكر انطاليا استفادة قصوى ويضعنا في الطريق الصحيح لموسم طويل وشاق ويحتاج لجهود الجميع من أجل الظفر بالبطولات
                        	*

----------

